# bbs RM 005, 4x108, price?



## miracle (Jan 18, 2010)

hey, what could be the price for bbs rm 005 wheels.. I think they are really rare, because I can't find any example of them in google... 
I bought them for my mk1 golf cabrio, but shame, they are 4x108








what could be the price if I will renew them!









best regards


----------

